# Old Ariens 4hp Tecumseh



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi,

I'm brand spankin' new here. I have this old Ariens 4hp snowblower. I got it running, and it runs good at about half choke. When not choked at all it surges, rpm going up and down. I have fresh fuel in it I've have drained some fuel out of the carb. Theres a push button under there that when pushed in the fuel comes out, and theres also a screw that comes out, looks like a needle there or something. Anyway, on a scale of 1 to 10, I'm guessing I'm about a 4 or 5 when it comes to mechanical stuff  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that screw is the high speed screw, screw it all the way in till snug, back it back out one and a half turns, then fine tune when warmed up. the pushbutton there is for draining the fuel bowl when storing. the carb doesn't flood out does it?


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 19, 2005)

The carb doesn't appear to flood out at all, if I choke it half way and run it wide open throttle it does fine, but when I back the choke off it starts to do the surge thing, back and forth between high rpm and low rpm. I'll try that high speed screw carb adjustment you mentioned, there is also a screw on the side of the carb. too, and then there is the one that appears to be a throttle stop screw/idle screw. Any other help/ideas would be appreciated. The old Ariens ain't in bad shape and I just know it'll run like crazy if/when I get it adjusted.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

I just got a 1966 TEC snow king 4 HP running perfect. You will want to turn the gas tank upside down to drain any water or dirt out. You can unbolt the straps and have room to turn tank upside down-then blow tank out with air Pressure. You must take off the float bowl with the 7/16 inch hex nut - no big deal. Unscrew it and the high speed screw comes with it. Once off take carb cleaner and blow up the center holes where bolt goes. Take out idle mixture screw on side too. Spray carb cleaner in there with bowl off. Install high speed screw and back off from finger tight closed 1 turn. Back Off idle mixture screw 1.5 turns fron closed with small screwdriver. Install bowl with original gasket and it will start back up. Put in full fuel to adjust screw in botton of carb to run at max smoothist RPM at full speed. Then let it idle to adjust idle mixture to smoothist RPM and you done.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, I have the high speed set that it runs well, but now when I back the throttle down the engine does the rpm surge up and down thing, and if I back it off too far it just plain stops running. I also took off the muffler, I cant find any screen or whatever on there, looks like it had a gasket on there but that's all worn out. 

And the governer, guess thats the little arm attached to the throttle with a spring, cuz when I push that little arm over the engine runs really wide open  

Maybe I should just take this thing to a qualified repair man and have him give it a good tune up/going over.

Brad


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok, find the other screw, called the idle screw, it takes care of the low speed, if lean, it'll rev up and down, up and down when idling. same settings as the high speed, just fine tune when warmed up


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 19, 2005)

hey bugman, i'm gonna sure give that a try, right after work tomorrow. thanks a whole bunch. what do you think the plug gap should be on this thing???? I have a gap setter but no idea what it's to be.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should be .30


----------

